# From the Terrace: Sound Design



## imagegod (Aug 12, 2017)

Not exactly the soundtrack...but maybe it's close enough.

On the (truly) off chance that someone (anyone) has seen the movie: 'From the Terrace' is not a great flick, or terribly well known. But for whatever reason, the dialogue sound design on this sucker is off the chart. Perhaps it's just EQ...maybe the entire thing was 'looped'. But I really love the way it sounds...I've listened with headphones, and the care and precision of the dialogue soundtrack is just great...

For a small counter example: In the 'Muppets Take Manhattan', in one scene, one of the muppets voices goes 'off mike'...as if the puppeteer turned his head. Who would allow that to happen?

Of course, in most movies it happens all the time, for a multitude of reasons. But in this movie, the dialogue almost never goes 'off mike'...it's dead solid full sound on ever word. 

Someday I'd like to direct a movie...this is the kind of sound design I'd like to create.

PS: You can watch the YouTube trailer (attached), but most of it is drowned in orchestration. @2:01 there's some naked dialogue, but it doesn't really give you the full picture. It's almost impossible to extrapolate :15 seconds of clarity to the entire movie...not a 'muddy' moment, not an 'off mike' turned head. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/From_the_Terrace


----------

